# Sondaggio su Linux e Windows

## RenfildDust

Abbiamo un sistema ormai evolutissimo che ci permette di fare la qualunque. 

Ma i rapporti che abbiamo con quel programmino che si fa chiamare sistema operativo?

----------

## RenfildDust

Per non sollevare polemiche voglio sottolineare che ho detto 'programmino' in senso ironico..

Comunque che ne dite di questo sondaggio?

Un modo per conoscersi e per conoscerci... come dice Marzullo!!!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Comunque i commenti sono graditi...

----------

## cerri

Se non genera polemiche, è benvenuto, come ogni altro post  :Cool: 

----------

## RenfildDust

Si è vero, ma già mi dicono che sono impaziente.. non vorrei attirare tutte le antipatie su di me...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Comunque sono molto curioso di sapere come va a finire questo sondaggio una volta che ci sarà un'unità campione consistente...

Voi no?

----------

## bld

Boh, a me a dire il vero un po i giochini mancano anche perche non ho la scheda grafica buona (per cio windows non c'entrano una mazza). Magari con winex riuscirei a giocare anche su Linux. Ma apparte il fatto che non sono mai stato un appassionato di giochi in PC (si preferisco le console), Il problema erano i dvd che non si vedevano con mplayer ma ora uso mplayer per i divx e xine per i dvd e sono appostissimo, con openoffice e tutto.. varamente non capisco piu perche la gente usa i winblows  :Razz: .

Per me il problema rimane a livello di software per piccole medie imprese. Specie i programmi per la contabilita' sono scritti per windows o ancora peggio per ms-dos (quelli piu vecchi). Non intendo programmi come gnucash ed altri programmi open source senza sopporto. Intendo proprio programmi con ditte che sopportano a tutti gli effetti (comerciali si intende) questi programmi.

----------

## mynameisdavid

Io faccio praticamente tutto usando linux. 

Però mi capità spesso di usare windows (come adesso per esempio) perchè uso qualche programma come Illustrator e Dreamweaver che per me non hanno sostituti validi ancora su Linux.

Per il resto preferisco usare linux, sempre, per stampare, navigare, masterizzare e lavorare in 2D.

Ho anche fatto siti con Quanta+, ma a volte ho bisogno delle caratteristiche avanzate di dreamweaver.

Spero presto di poter abbandonare del tutto windows.

ciao, e buona serata

----------

## popposoft

Vi annuncio con piacere che proprio ieri sera (venerdì 28 nov) ho optato per la formattazione completa del mio vecchio multiboot win / linux passando completamente a Gentoo.

L'unica distribuzione che mi ha fatto cambiare idea su windows. 

Vi assicuro che sei mesi di Linux contro 9 anni di Windows non sono mai riusciti a farmi lasciare il multiboot. Le ho provate quasi tutte: Debian, Suse, Mandrake, ma sono durate tutte meno di qualche mese... 

A voi l'ardua sentenza: scegliete se esserne orgogliosi o pentirvene  :Wink: 

Complimenti agli sviluppatori tutti di Gentoo!

Dal momento che mi funziona qualsiasi cosa che attacco al mio "baracchino", Windows non ha più ragione di esistere sul mio portatile.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io purtroppo per scuola ogni tanto sono obbligato ad usare win   :Sad: 

----------

## hardskin1

Quando scoprii debian cancellai la partizione windows con un sorrisetto maligno dipindo in faccia   :Twisted Evil:  : mi stavo vendicando di tutte quelle parolacce dette, il tempo/lavoro perso. Poi sono passato a Gentoo.

Per fortuna non sono costretto a dover usare windows quasi da nessuna parte. (Se mi capita di andare in laboratorio di informatica, ma e' molto raro e solo per usare Mingw32).

Dopo quasi due anni di astinenza da windows posso esprimere un giudizio  positivo sulla mia vita informatica "linux-only". Purtruppo la "nostalgia" viene se si parla di giochi  :Sad: .

----------

## gaffiere

ora che gentoo è installata a dovere (ok manca ancora qualcosina   :Embarassed:  ) sono giorni che non uso win.

lo lascio installato per via dei programmi win-only che ogni tanto mi tocca usare   :Sad: 

----------

## Trifaux666

io ho cancellato completamente, esattamente come ha fatto popposoft, ora ho un sistema gentoo molto più veloce di prima. Se proprio installerò wwindows un'altra volta, sarà sotto vmware per le mie sorelle.

Vi metto una conversazione che ho avuto in pvt per far capire meglio cosa penso di windows. 

```
[21:33:28] <crash_test> eh

[21:33:34] <crash_test> mi si è resettato tutto..

[21:33:45] <Trifaux666> windows windows......

[21:33:49] <crash_test> ci deve essere un contatto che balla (la samba)

[21:33:50] <crash_test> no

[21:33:53] <Trifaux666> io l'ho tolto proprio

[21:33:54] <Trifaux666> LOL

[21:33:57] <crash_test> o trasformatore o mobo andati

[21:34:06] <Trifaux666> ah ecco

[21:34:12] <crash_test> eh

[21:34:17] <crash_test> win oramai lo domo con facilità

[21:35:03] <Trifaux666> lol

[21:35:15] <Trifaux666> io non ne vojo più manco senti' parla'

[21:35:15] <Trifaux666> :D

[21:35:20] <crash_test> se se

[21:35:27] <crash_test> non sputare nel piatto dove hai mangiato per anni :p

[21:36:27] <Trifaux666> il piatto sul quale sono morto di fame per anni vorrai dire :)

[21:37:00] <crash_test> se se

[21:37:03] <crash_test> lamentati adesso

[21:37:12] <Trifaux666> certo che mi lamento

[21:37:21] <crash_test> mah

[21:37:33] <Trifaux666> se mi accorgo che mi hanno propinato merda per anni quel piatto manco lo lavo, lo butto direttamente :)

[21:37:46] <crash_test> eheheheh

[21:37:47] <crash_test> dai 

[21:37:58] <crash_test> mi ributto nella mia ricerca :)
```

----------

## innovatel

fosse per me winzozzo sene sarebbe andato da tempo dal mio pc ... però lavoro sia in ambito linux che windows e quindi mi tocca tenerlo. A dire il vero sto pensando di provare il momo seriamente e poi decidere di conseguenza.

dove lavoro io è una ditta "only bill" e ciò non mi piace molto   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bld

Io non vorrei fare il "pezz de merd" pero secondo me e' buono saper usare un po tutto. Poi insomma quando ce la scelta.. Credo che GNU/Linux ti da una liberta che non hai con windows. Con Linux riesci a capire meglio come funziona internet la rete, la programmazione e tutto quello che ce "dietro" mentre con windows in pratica sei chiuso alle "apparenze".

----------

## randomaze

Ho finalmente comprato i pezzi per il mio nuovo computer (a prop. ho desistito dai propositi di VIA-EPIA e ho preso un Athlon XP...), e verrá su completamente "de-windowsizzato".

Di contro ammetto che uso anche "quell'altro sistema operativo", infatti in questo momento sono sul PC di mia moglie che si trova sull'altra sponda... e anche al lavoro quando ho chiesto se potevo rimpiazzare il wirus2k con linux mi hanno risposto picche  :Sad:   (ma li ho messo il cygwin  :Wink:  )

----------

## Panda

Penso che sia almeno un annetto che i miei pc non vedono windows... e poi per quello che potrebbe servirmi raramente c'e' wine che mi basta (ed ultimamente comincia a funzionare davvero bene).

----------

## Benve

Da quando ho gentoo non uso più win.

Un bel giorno mi serviva spazio, così ho cancellato pure la partizione che ormai da tempo non compariva nel menù del bootloader.

Ho sempre li bello pronto in mio cd originale di winXP, ma per ora non ne ho avuto bisogno. Spero un giorno rassettando i miei cd di buttarlo nel bidone, ancora incelofanato (nel portatile era preinstallato)

----------

## RenfildDust

Io ho comprato da un mesetto un laptop Acer... 

Inizialmente ero pronto a rifiutare la licenza e chiedere il rimborso per l'acquisto di Win xp HE.

Poi però ho pensato che siccome tutto l'HW è configurato dalla casa, potevo ridurre al minimo la suapartizione e usarlo per testare il corretto funzionamento dell'HW, nel caso in cui avessi dei dubbi sul corretto funzionamento di un componente e non sapessi se è un fatto di configurazione.

E comunque visto che siamo in tema, ecco come fare per avere il rimborso su Win:

http://attivissimo.homelinux.net/rimborso_windows/istruzioni.htm

----------

## iDarbert

Diciamo che lo tengo solo per giocare al megagioco di turno... dopodichè resta in letargo finchè non esce un'altro gioco che valga la pena di prendere.

----------

## emix

Io lo uso solo per giocare e per mixare... a breve però per quest'ultima cosa userò MacOSX  :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

Io lo uso in azienda, sul mio notebook Windows non c'e' piu'.

Pero' a casa ho wndows xp per farci girare i giochi...

----------

## shev

Io l'unica copia di windows ancora attiva l'ho sul pc di mia sorella/famiglia, in dual boot ovviamente con gentoo. Sui pc esclusivamente miei c'è sempre e solo linux (e Mac Os X sul portatile). Cmq appena ultimata la tesi di mia sorella (cioè tra pochi giorni) vedrò di attentare anche alla vita dell'ultimo win...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Diggs

La mia necessiatà di utilizzare win è questa:

1) Mio fratello usa win per utilizzare i vari p2p.

2) Il mio vecchio pc è un 300 Mhz che ho adibito a gateway/router; per cui mettere pure l'ambiente X e connessi mi è sembrato un pò eccessivo purtroppo!   :Crying or Very sad: 

3) Proprio a causa del punto 2 utilizzo Win per la maggior parte delle "operazioni" e ammetto che a volte, tralasciando i vari crash di sistema, mi "trovo meglio" onestamente parlando [ma per una questione + pratica].

Chissà, se avrò l'opportunità di avere un nuovo pc [ne ho 3 di cui uno è un portatile] di sicuro vi metterò gentoo   :Wink:  .

----------

## matteo*

su kansas (il mio notebook) windows è stato rimosso da qualche settimana, dopo che mi sono accorto che non lo usavo mai, adesso ho solo la gentoo con il 2.6test11 e sono piu che soddisfatto..

ne approfitto x fare i complimenti a chi ha creato una distribuzione così intelligente e funzionale   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *leonardo wrote:*   

> La mia necessiatà di utilizzare win è questa:
> 
> 2) Il mio vecchio pc è un 300 Mhz che ho adibito a gateway/router; per cui mettere pure l'ambiente X e connessi mi è sembrato un pò eccessivo purtroppo!  
> 
> 

 

Ho dismesso due giorni fa il mio P133(!) che andava benissimo con X, un vecchio xfce, apache+php+mysql, un pò di editor... il vecchio mozilla era un poco lento ma restava utilizzabile, dato quello che ci devi fare (gateway/router) linux va benissimo! Anche X funziona senza troppi drammi, magari hai problemi se vuoi utilizzare pesantemente gnome/KDE, ma se punti verso un wm leggero come fluxbox va perfettamente  :Wink: 

Certo, se vuoi mettere una gentoo é meglio se ti orienti verso stage3+precompilati... altrimenti puoi usare la debian stabile  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *leonardo wrote:*   

> La mia necessiatà di utilizzare win è questa:
> 
> 1) Mio fratello usa win per utilizzare i vari p2p.

 

E da quando i p2p stanno solo su windows?

 *leonardo wrote:*   

> 2) Il mio vecchio pc è un 300 Mhz che ho adibito a gateway/router; per cui mettere pure l'ambiente X e connessi mi è sembrato un pò eccessivo purtroppo!   

 

Questa non l'ho capita. Se deve fare da gw, che ci fai con X?

 *leonardo wrote:*   

> 3) Proprio a causa del punto 2 utilizzo Win per la maggior parte delle "operazioni" e ammetto che a volte, tralasciando i vari crash di sistema, mi "trovo meglio" onestamente parlando [ma per una questione + pratica].

 

Questa non l'ho capita   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## emix

 *leonardo wrote:*   

> ... tralasciando i vari crash di sistema

 

Hai detto niente  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BlueRaven

Uso solo Linux (e *BSD) ormai da qualche anno e di Window$ non ho mai sentito la mancanza, anzi... questo con tutto il rispetto per chi lo usa e ci si trova bene.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ginko

Uso praticamente solo Gentoo.

Sul mio portatile WinXP e' istallato sotto vmWare perche' di tanto in tanto ho bisogno di Visio, l'unico programma che veramente mi manca su Linux.

Se qualcuno mi conferma che Visio gira bene sotto Wine/Crossover giuro che immergo (emerge -C  :Wink:  ) vmWare!

--Gianluca

----------

## cataenry

Io è un anno e mezzo che uso GNU/Linux, ho passato varie distro (e varie versioni di ogni distro  :Wink: ) tra cui RH, MDK e SuSE che mi ricordi ora... Mi sono trovato splendidamente con GNU/Linux, ed in pratica per quanto riguarda il il lavorare ho tutto quel che serve, ma per i divertimenti o supporto di particolari hardware (ma questa non è colpa del penguin...) sono ancora largamente legato a Finestre...

----------

## mcvash

Lo uso pochissimo, quasi solo per giocare, comunque gli ho riservato una partizzione di nemmeno 3 giga

----------

## Alakhai

Io uso entrambi + o - con la stessa frequenza, con una sola differenza:

-con linux ci lavoro ci ascolto la musica ci masterizzo etc....

-con windows ci gioco  :Smile: 

chissà perche al mio boot come titolo della partizione di windows c'ho messo "giochi"   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

cmq uso il kernel 2.6 test 11 e va una spada (ancora non sono riuscito a far funzionare l'enhanced mode ide, però va da dio)

giusto oggi ho restituito il pc ad un amico con gentoo installato in dual boot con windows e anche lui sembra propenzo a trasferirsi su linux

bai  :Smile: 

----------

